# Antpax, el hombre hormiga, 1000 posts!



## heidita

Ya te faltan menos para llegar a los dos mil...¡¡a ver si haces esos sin copiar!! 

De una gata auténtica para otro gato más auténtico aún:


HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Eugin

¡Felicitaciones, Antpax!!!! Es un placer compartir los foros contigo y aprender de ti  

¡Muchas gracias por todas tus colaboraciones!! Continúa así, por muchos 1.000 más!!!


----------



## lazarus1907

!Enhorabuena!

Espero que sigas mucho tiempo por el foro imponiendo tu paz fórmica.


----------



## Mei

Felicidades Antpax y muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Mei


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Me alegra mucho celebrar los 1.000 aportes de un forero tan inteligente y tan cortés!!!   ¡Felicidades!!!!

Aprovecho para agradecerte la valiosa ayuda que me brindas siempre.  Aprendo mucho de ti.  Eres un orgullo de WordReference.

Recibe un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

¡Guau! No sé que decir, que te feliciten siempre es agradable, pero que lo hagan los más grandes del foro es la bomba. Sinceramente, creo que estáis exagerando, qué me estoy sonrojando y todo.

Muchas gracias a todos y un abrazo muy fuerte.

Saludos.

Ant.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Muchas felicidades Antpax, por muchos hormigueos más!!


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades al forero más cañí! Coptamos contigo para varios miles más. Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Inés y María, siempre es un placer coincidir con dos chicas tan inteligentes como vosotras.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## BETOREYES

Primera meta volante.
¡A por la meta final! ¡Upa pues! Como hormiga.


----------



## natasha2000

Mira, tengo tu foto!!!!

Gracias por ser siempre un amigo amable y agradable, y por todas las contribuciones que hiciste con el primer millar. 

Felicidades, Anti! Sigue así!


----------



## ordequin

*¡Tremendísimas fórmico-felicitaciones para ti, Ant!!!*

*¡Qué alegría poder felicitar a uno de los foreros más simpáticos, más amables, más corteses, y a la vez : *

*más perspicaces, más atinados, *

*y dueño de  esa "picardía", y ese "lozano" y espóntaneo sentido del humor que te caracteriza y te hace único!!!*

(Ja,ja...me estoy acordando de aquel refrán que tenía tres partes. Ay, majo... ¡Aquello fue mundial!)

*¡Qué gozada que hayas llegado a la primera meta, compañero!*

*¡No nos dejes, madriles!*

*¡Au-pa *(pronunciado a la vasca) *esa hormiga átomica !*


----------



## oriental

Hola Ant ( y amigos de Ant).

Aprovecho acá para agradecer tu paciencia con este plagiario Oriental, sobre todo en los "Hilos Carolus".
Siempre es un gusto ver tus posteos y tus enfoques.

A por más posteos y a por más amigos, que ambas cosas demuestras poder hacer y lograr.

Firmado:
Uno más.


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Muchas Gracias por las felicitaciones, no las merezco, en serio, soy yo el que aprende siempre de vosotros. 

Beto, siempre es un placer postear contigo.
Natasha, muchas gracias por la foto, me ha hecho mucha ilusión.
Ordequín, exagerada como siempre, me lo paso genial siempre que coincidimos.
Oriental, junto con Ordequín, otro de los "amigos del cajista", que siempre es capaz de condensar todas las aportaciones en estupendos párrafos.

Abrazos para todos.

Ant.


----------



## oro flamenco

Una sincera felicitación, Antpax
A mí, sólo son algunas semanas que estoy en el foro pero es más que suficiente para entender lo que significa mil posts. Increíble. Además, es fácil para mí porque los míos son casi siempre los de ida. Los tuyos, de vuelta, es harina de otro costal. Aprecio tú paciencia con que reparas cada vez mis mismos errores, pero aún más tú afán en ponerte en la situación de mis aislados párrafos, tanteando con amor los límites de los cambios que haces en el texto de un lejano flamenco.
_Veel dank_
Oro


----------



## piripi

¡Felicidades, Ant!  Muchísimas gracias por tus aportaciones siempre tan valiosas! Me has enseñado mucho. 

Looking forward to the next thousand!! 

Piri


----------



## roxcyn

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## frida-nc

Antpax, enhorabuena, es un placer colaborar.


----------



## fenixpollo

Busy as a nest of ants... Happy Postiversary, Antpax!

I look forward to more collaboration with you in the forums.


----------



## Masood

*Happy Postiversary, Antpax! 
¡A por el segundo millar!
Cheers,
Masood*


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Sé que es un poco tarde, pero es que ando un poco líado. Muchas gracias Oro, Piripi, Roxcyn, Frida, Fenix y Masood, siempre es un placer "postear" con vosotros.

Un abrazo.

Ant.


----------



## Maruja14

Yo también llego tarde.

Aunque últimamente no escribo mucho sí que leo y, entre los leídos, eres de mis favoritos, sin duda.

Mil felicidades.


----------



## Antpax

Maruja14 said:


> Yo también llego tarde.
> 
> Aunque últimamente no escribo mucho sí que leo y, entre los leídos, eres de mis favoritos, sin duda.
> 
> Mil felicidades.


 
Hola Maruja:

Yo también llego algo tarde, ando líado últimamente, pero muchísimas gracias. La verdad es que te echamos de menos por aquí, a ver si te pasas más a menudo.

Saludos.

Ant.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Congrats, hun!

Aún estoy un pelín nueva por estos lares, pero qué retegrato es coincidir contigo en los foros!

Gracias por todos tus aportes, Antpax!

Regards,
VS


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Congratulations! It is people like you who make our Forum a great one!


----------



## Mate

Trama del recitado criollo: 

Es amáu por su sapiencia,
el diligente Hombre Hormiga.
Falta uno que venga y diga
"a este bicho hay que matarlo"


Relación:

A ese sabré castigarlo
con el poncho y sin facón,
pues no le encuentro razón
a ensañarse e' puro gusto
con un bichito tan justo,
que merece admiración.

No le encuentro yo el motivo
de aplastarte, noble bicho
que armáu de coraje has dicho:
"Aquí he llagáu pa' quedarme".
Por más que la gorda se arme
Mateamargo está contigo.

Servicial, trabajador, 
inteligente el bichito. 
Al madrileño gauchito
saluda con emoción
desde este, su rincón
un argentino maldito.

Seré un paisano jodón 
y aunque no sea el primero,
le canto con mucho esmero
a este bicho madrileño
Y al que frunza un poco el ceño
Le daré yo un pisotón.

¡Felicidades y suerte, Ant!


----------



## Antpax

Mateamargo said:


> Trama del recitado criollo:
> 
> Es amáu por su sapiencia,
> el diligente Hombre Hormiga.
> Falta uno que venga y diga
> "a este bicho hay que matarlo"
> 
> 
> Relación:
> 
> A ese sabré castigarlo
> con el poncho y sin facón,
> pues no le encuentro razón
> a ensañarse e' puro gusto
> con un bichito tan justo,
> que merece admiración.
> 
> No le encuentro yo el motivo
> de aplastarte, noble bicho
> que armáu de coraje has dicho:
> "Aquí he llagáu pa' quedarme".
> Por más que la gorda se arme
> Mateamargo está contigo.
> 
> Servicial, trabajador,
> inteligente el bichito.
> Al madrileño gauchito
> saluda con emoción
> desde este, su rincón
> un argentino maldito.
> 
> Seré un paisano jodón
> y aunque no sea el primero,
> le canto con mucho esmero
> a este bicho madrileño
> Y al que frunza un poco el ceño
> Le daré yo un pisotón.
> 
> ¡Felicidades y suerte, Ant!


 
Me gustaría corresponder
escribiéndote un poema
si bien no encuentro tema,
que poder desarrollar,
pues ninguna musa
ha venido a inspirar 
mi pobre mente confusa.
Termino pues este cantar 
y decir sólo quiero
¡Muchas Gracias Compañero!

Bueno Mate, no doy más de sí, pero muchas gracias por el poema, exagerado pues no merezco tanto, pero que me ha llegado a emocionar.

Gracias también a Venezuelan Sweetie y Santiago Jorge que no me olvido de vosotros, que da gusto coincidir con vosotros.

Saludos.

Ant.


----------

